# At wits end with cat poo



## Kammy (Aug 22, 2012)

I know that this has probably been discussed about a million times, but as the title says, I've completely run out of ideas and coming to the end of my tether.

For the last 3 - 4 weeks I have had to deal with a cat that continues to defecate on my garden patio. I know that it is a cat and not another animal as I have recently caught it in the act. On the few occaisions when it has decided to relieve itself in soil, it still does not cover it up! I have spent over £75 on gels, sprays, powders and 2 sonic alarms with limited results (4 poo free days in the last 3 weeks).

I can't get a cat of my own as I am not allowed pets as part of my rental agreement.

I think that the cat is an orange long-haired Persian (Not sure if they are prone to doing this sort of thing). I know who owns the cat but probably can't discuss this problem with them as I understand that I do not have a leg to stand on legally as cats are free roaming animals and not required to be kept in doors. So what else is there left for me to do? I am going on holiday soon and would like for my garden to not be turned into a cat toilet

Please note, I do not hate cats (I used to own one) I just want to be able to come home from work and not have to clean the feces of an animal that I do not own from my patio.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I can understand how terribly frustrating this must be for you, and I wish I knew of a simple and truly effective remedy.
I would try and have a chat with the owner, without getting angry or aggravated. remember it might not be just their cat doing this, but it would help to get them onside.
After that...and having warned the owner...I would get a super soaker powerful water rifle and douse the cat whenever you see it settle down to relieve itself.
(sorry folks....you all know how much I love cats but I will admit to having done this to warn off interlopers scaring my gang and have even provided one for an elderly neighbour whose freshly dug flower beds were rather too tempting for my cats)
Dont be tempted to use bleach to clean the area as this is actually attractive to cats. Instead scrub it down with a biological washing powder and try to get something citrus scented to use on top as cats hate citrus.
Maybe the owner could provide an outdoor toilet tray for their cat to use...although I am not sure how many cats will reliably use them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would get some dried lion dung (called "Roar") from one of the garden centres and spread it on your flowerbeds and in your patio pots/tubs. It doesn't have a smell to the human nose but cats hate it. Hopefully it would keep cats out of your garden (including off your patio). As it is organic matter (very good compost!) it will need replacing periodically.

I would also definitely do as Paddypaws suggests and buy yourself a good size water pistol with a fair range to it, and have no hesitation is spraying any cat you catch in the act of toiletting in your garden. Hopefully after a few dowsings the cat would decide to go elsewhere! 

There seem to be mixed results with the electronic scarers and it might be worth trying a different make.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

A bit of water does no harm, and might actually make the cat think twice about doing it again.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> A bit of water does no harm, and might actually make the cat think twice about doing it again.


Totally, but I would still 'warn' the owner what I was going to do so they don't get upset. And you do need a super RAMBO sized rifle style water gun not a teeny weeny pathetic thing. I only had to use it once or twice on the bully cats and they soon decided to go elsewhere....


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

You've been given good advise, I would have a chat with the owners to see if the cat is neutered as it is normal behaviour for entire male and female cats to scent mark and not to cover their faeces up. Though how you can persuade them to neuter if the cat has not been done is another matter I suppose. 

Best of luck


----------



## tasha30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I know how frustrating this must be as my cat uses my neighbours garden to toliet in aswell my cat will not use a tray nor will he be kept inside no matter how hard i have tried, my neighbour is getting really annoyed with it at the moment and in all honesty i can not blame her, i have however offered to go round daily and clean it up but she has never taken me up on that offer apart from when my cat left a half eaten bird on her drive way , im sure my cat is doing it just to cause trouble for me :mad2: sorry that i dont have any advice but i would talk to her and explain hopefully she will offer to clear the mess up maybe?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

With the best will in the world I am not sure I would want my neighbour coming round to my patio every day to clean up their cat's poo! I'd rather try and discourage the cat from my garden completely and maintain my privacy! But I appreciate others may feel differently


----------



## vixter82 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, I have the same problem however, it's my two kittens that are doing the pooing on a neighbours garden (3 doors down from us), however the neighbough keeps knocking on the door twice a day now hasselling us to keep our kitten indoors and it's getting so often that it's harrassment.

I'm starting to feel quite depressed about it and need advice what to do. My kittens won't stay in doors and have managed to get out of the cat flap even when it's locked.

I've tried putting a litter tray in the garden and this weekend started following behind them to make sure they don't go in their garden.

We live in a residentual area and there are many other cats roaming about but they have just caught our two and know where they live.

Help - any advice would be great! Should I buy they them a cat scarer, is that my responsibility?

Thanks,


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

Why not cat proof your garden? As unpopular as this will make me, I do think that your neighbour has a right to keep reminding you frequently that your kittens are soiling in their garden. They shouldn't have to deal with someone else's pet's mess, and honestly, if I knew hwo owned the little half grown tomcat that keeps spraying my screen door, I'd be doing the same thing until they had him neutered. Cat proofing or keeping them in is the only way to stop this issue. You could, in the meantime, offer to pick up your cat's mess from the garden, but do bear in mind that if they dig, you won't be able to repair the damage they're doing to the garden. However, it's a good halfway house.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

vixter82 said:


> > it's my two kittens that are doing the pooing on a neighbours garden (3 doors down from us), however the neighbough keeps knocking on the door twice a day now hasselling us to keep our kitten indoors and it's getting so often that it's harrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You can get water jets with sensors so it goes off as soon as a cat comes in the garden. I found them to be really good.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> You can get water jets with sensors so it goes off as soon as a cat comes in the garden. I found them to be really good.


What a great idea -- I hadn't heard of that before! Much better than a water pistol for a non cat owner to keep unwanted cats out, and no harm done to the cats:thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jo, are these expensive? I'd love to discourage the entire local tomcat population from its regular congregation outside my house, and the bolder one from considering my screen door as his rightful territory to mark as he pleases! It's a nightmare to clean!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Jo, are these expensive? I'd love to discourage the entire local tomcat population from its regular congregation outside my house, and the bolder one from considering my screen door as his rightful territory to mark as he pleases! It's a nightmare to clean!


Carly, you have just reminded me of my childhood, when our 2 family cats were unspayed females. I remember looking out of my bedroom window one night and seeing literally dozens and dozens of tomcats all milling about in our back garden! Have never in my life seem so many cats together in one place - it was a sight to behold, almost magical! Of course as I child I had no idea where they had all come from, or what they were doing there! !

I can imagine it is far from being fascinating however, when it is happening outside your house every day.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Carly, Not sure if this would work for what you have in mind but thought it may be worth a look.....
Contech Scarecrow Water Spinkler Deterrent - Pest Control


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chillminx, it was fascinating when I lived in a first floor flat and they couldn't get at me, well, fascinating until they started yowling. Now however, it's not so great, especially as I make efforts to keep mine in when they're calling and double bag litter so that there's as little smell a spossible.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This sprinkler looks brilliant! I presume it needs an outside tap though, and I don't have one of those. Pity.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

What about something like this that emits a noise .....

Repel Cats Fast - Cat Deterrents | Cat Repellents | Cat Scarer


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That looks like a possibility. I could put it on when the girls aren't out in the porch.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

vixter82 said:


> Hi, I have the same problem however, it's my two kittens that are doing the pooing on a neighbours garden (3 doors down from us), however the neighbough keeps knocking on the door twice a day now hasselling us to keep our kitten indoors and it's getting so often that it's harrassment.
> 
> I'm starting to feel quite depressed about it and need advice what to do. My kittens won't stay in doors and have managed to get out of the cat flap even when it's locked.
> 
> ...


Have u considered speaking to a neighbourhood warden? I dont know if that would help? Tbh if your cats like to deposit there, thats their prerogative. I think your neighbour will find ways to discourage them but knocking on your door twice a day isnt on. Cats are legally free to roam as they like. I mean kittens dont produce wheelbarrows of poop do they! Really its up to him to buy a deterrent. I imagine theyll soon be getting hosed by him which will quickly discourage them.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sussexplumber, are you serious? Why should someone else have to deal with that sort of mess from an animal that isn't theirs? how would you feel if someone's dog came and pooed on your garden and they didn't pick it up?


----------



## Kammy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the constructive advice. I really appreciate it, especially as a lot of forums about this subject usually turn into mass arguments between cat lovers and cat haters!

I just thought that I would update you all. It turns out that the 'deposits' were being left by 3 separate cats (I can now tell who's who by the consistency of said 'deposits'. Now there's something that I never imagined that I'd admit to!!) The situation was being made worse by my neighbour who not only was feeding all the cats (which did not belong to her) but also feeding them in my garden! I actually caught her leaning over our shared wall to place a plate of cat food in my garden! :confused1: I politely asked her to stop and while she did, the cats didnt. :mad2:

Various tactics have been tried but what seems to be working is a combination of sonic alarms of different brands in strategic places and cocktails sticks placed end ways into any exposed soil so that there is nowhere for the cats to settle and relieve themselves. I write this to you on my fifth consecutive poo free day.

So alls well that ends well, right? Well, thats a matter of opinion considering the following;

Defenders 1.5Kg Cat Repellent Scatter Granules = £10.99
(Works as long as it doesnt rain)

Defenders 650ml Cat and Dog Repellent Crystal Gel x2 @ £4.99 = £9.98
(Works as long as t doesnt rain)

Growing Success Cat Repellent 500g x2 @ £4.99 = £9.98
(Works as long as it doesnt rain)

Defenders Mega Sonic Cat & Dog Repeller x2 @ £23.99 = £47.98
(Works but has to be placed strategically. Lots of experimentation required.)

Rentokil Cat and Fox Deterrent = £24.99
(Works really well but not completely weather proof. Had to make a shelter for it!!)

100 cocktail sticks x 4 @£1 = £4
(Stops the cats from walking on the soil)

TOTAL COST = £107.92 

I really wish that I could invoice the owners of the cats!!!


----------



## Kammy (Aug 22, 2012)

vixter82 said:


> Hi, I have the same problem however, it's my two kittens that are doing the pooing on a neighbours garden (3 doors down from us), however the neighbough keeps knocking on the door twice a day now hasselling us to keep our kitten indoors and it's getting so often that it's harrassment.
> 
> I'm starting to feel quite depressed about it and need advice what to do. My kittens won't stay in doors and have managed to get out of the cat flap even when it's locked.
> 
> ...


Hi vixter82,

I think getting your neighbours a cat scarer would be an excellent gesture. I would have really appreciated it if one of the owners in my situation would have done that.

If you can, then cat proofing your garden would be a good thing as well. You can get plastic spikes that can be attached you the tops of fences and walls to stop you cats from jumping over (a bit like that ones that they use to prevent pigeons from roosting, but not as spikey). A 'Scarecrow' motion activated sprinkler device would also be good, but not an option if, like me, you do not have an outdoor tap. They retail at about £50 which isn't cheap. There is also a device called a 'Ssscat'. It's compressed air with a motion detector. When a cat gets near it, it sprays the air and scare it away.

Good luck.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Kammy, glad to hear you have resolved the problem, at least for the time being. I can hardly believe the cheek of your neighbour feeding all the neighbourhood cats *in your garden!!!* Honestly some people would try the patience of a saint wouldn't they??!

As for your outlay, it is unfair you should have to foot the bill yourself. Do you feel like asking your cat owning neighbours to contribute? I think I might if I were you!

If you were to type it all out like an invoice and take it personally to the 3 neighbours whose cats were using your garden, perhaps you would embarrass them into at least making a contribution towards the bill.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hi Kammy,

Do you actually know who owns any of the cats? If so, they might be interested to know your neighbour has been feeding them - can't say I'd be happy with someone feeding my girl without my knowledge, and she doesn't have any special dietery requirements. You'd have to be careful and tactful about it (no sense in causing unwanted arguments, after all  ), but it might also give you an opening to mention just how much it's been costing you to stop them pooing in your garden...

~Jes


----------



## Kammy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi chillminx & Jesthar,

I know who owns two of the cats (long haired Persian and a Siamese) and I have an idea of who owns the third perpetrator (ginger tom). However, I don't really know these people. I'm not even on "Good morning, nice weather we're having" terms with them so I would be a complete stranger knocking on their door claiming that their cats have cost me money. Also, I have no real proof apart from what I have seen myself (no photos or video evidence). I have not kept any receipts so the only real evidence of my outlay is the sonic alarms that are still in use in my garden.

I dunno, they don't write etiquette books about these kinda situations, do they?!

PS 1 week poo free. Whoop, whoop!


----------

